# BODE No 5



## georgeoj (May 4, 2013)

I found this in a shop today. It is one that I have not seen previously. Does anyone know where it is from?  George


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 4, 2013)

BO  DErricks 1/2 sister?


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 4, 2013)

Almost positive it's from the Chicago area. Not too rare. Sorry George.


----------



## epackage (May 4, 2013)

From Tod's site...






*Bode, G. A.,* (approx: 1895-1905),
 Chicago, IL, United States, Occurs on 3 bottles, 

 


 Appears on soda bottles. Believed to be Gustav A. Bode of Chicago. The GAB mark appears on a Chicago Hutchinson bottle and the BODE mark was reported on another Hutchinson. Bode was a bottlers supplier and most likely did not manufacture bottles but was a reseller like Karl Hutter of New York or Twitchell & Brother of Philadelphia. The markings appear on the reverse heel of the bottle.


----------



## booniestomper1 (Jun 28, 2019)

Good afternoon, I bought this same bottle on 23 June 2019, in Chicago at an antique mall.  Appreciate the information concerning this purchase.  It is now at home in North Florida.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 16, 2021)

georgeoj said:


> I found this in a shop today. It is one that I have not seen previously. Does anyone know where it is from? George





georgeoj said:


> I found this in a shop today. It is one that I have not seen previously. Does anyone know where it is from? George



It couldn’t be the ghost town that was a very big deal, out here- Bodie CA? Love spending the day there- 3 times now and still haven’t seen it all! I found this pix? But seriously, I hadn’t heard of the Bodie curse before my first trip there and found an old square nail & took it home. I later learned the Bodie curse is no joke, went back and returned it a year later.... a hellish year. Really bad! Now I even dust off my shoes when leaving there and thought about my tires even. Would never take or own anything from there. I don’t know if I can put a video on here if when I took that nail to the house where I found it but a huge wind suddenly came up, and that house literally screamed so loud and only got louder till we were well away from the Cole house (with the bones on the floor) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 16, 2021)

georgeoj said:


> I found this in a shop today. It is one that I have not seen previously. Does anyone know where it is from? George



Here ya go!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 16, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 16, 2021)

We talked about this Bottle recently in another post/thread. LEON.

(368) Worst day of my life...Heartbreaker city | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------

